# *



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

*


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

materials x 3…$500 materials = $1500 + overhead…$200…$1800


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks! you've been a real help.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

$1500. It's an easy build but the finish may involve wrapping
up some time making samples for the client to choose from. Get
them to sign off.

There's a funny thing about being prepared to offer a lower
price option if the client balks. You might want to think
about that if you're hungry for work.


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

For something like that. Delivered installed. $2500.

How much hand holding, get a sign off on the stain/finish.

I just did a couple odd sized cabinets. the customer had T&G ceder and wainscotting. So I suggested doors of t&g. They were happy as heck with the idea. they gave me some left over stock.

Lowes had given them a price for something close but still did not fit. at $660.

They asked if I could do it for the same price. No drawers. 1 moveable shelf.

Did it for $700 and change. They are thrilled. Now I have lots more work from them and they don't question the bills.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Is this question for real? You need to come up with a price for a vanity?

First time? What's the real story here?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Did I read this correctly.? The vanity was built by a woodworker, so that means you paid X for it. So take the price of the vanity add a little on for yourself plus sink , counter and labor.


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

yo, easy there, mr. pro cabmaker,
I was simply asking what others may charge to duplicate the vanity base in the pic, with a few changes…It was built by a "unknown" craftsman/woodworker, custom..meaning it is not a stock vanity from a source.


----------

